# HR22 brought by Installer 100% physically confirmed



## dacin (Aug 21, 2008)

I know there has been sprinkles of the HR22 threads in addition to the main one (the "HR22 .. It's real" thread), but I have not spotted anyone that actually have a HR22 Receiver in their hands that was brought to him/her by an installer... until now.

I ordered a HD DVR receiver with DirecTV, and the installer came with a HR22-100. It is not "I called and the installation company assures me I would get a HR22"; I *physically* have the HR22-100 in my house and it was brought by an installer. I casually asked him when did this new shipment came in (I live in Southern California in case people didn't see my info to the left). He told me the shipment arrived last Wednesday. I know it is YMMV for when the HR22 spreads to your respective region, but at least we all know now that HR22 is finally trickling into the installation companies, NOT just retail companies such as Costco and Best Buy.

Just a FYI, I got the HR22NC-100, which means "No Cable" AKA no HDMI cable. The installer gave me a HDMI 1.2a cable instead (I'll be buying a 1.3 soon so this is fine for now). I checked the sticker on the box, the sticker on my receiver, the software ID info, and my account on DirecTV.com, and everything says "HR22" (because I couldn't believe it myself either).

I am certain people will ask or PM me how I got the HR22 as opposed to HR21 (the installer actually had both in his truck). I specifically asked the installation company to put "Customer will take HR22-100," and had the person read it back to me. However, like I said, it depends on the region. I made friend with my installer (got his cell phone number), and I suppose the current slang would be he "hooked me up." I am old and retired, so it is difficult for me to keep up what all the "young'uns" say these days.

So good luck with anyone else going HR22 hunting without buying at retail stores/using external drives. If the info is trivial, I am sorry. But I figure with all the great knowledge I have gathered in this forum, it is only right that I contribute back.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update .. good to hear ...


----------



## miker2k (Aug 5, 2007)

I just got done hooking mine up. Installer said this is the first day he's had them!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

You sound like a kid on Christmas day!  

Congrats to you.


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

I had an installer here today to fix some issues with my dish needing to be re-aimed.

He said he's installed several HR-22's here in SW Virginia. He said there's been some trouble with customer service getting them activated but he's installing them and getting them set up. He said there is only one cable from the LNB to the inside of your house with this installation.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Valor55 said:


> I had an installer here today to fix some issues with my dish needing to be re-aimed.
> 
> He said he's installed several HR-22's here in SW Virginia. He said there's been some trouble with customer service getting them activated but he's installing them and getting them set up. *He said there is only one cable from the LNB to the inside of your house with this installation.*


He probably also installed a new SWMLine dish with that HR22 - the HR22 still needs 2 cable runs and bbc's with the standard Slimline.


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

say-what said:


> He probably also installed a new SWMLine dish with that HR22 - the HR22 still needs 2 cable runs and bbc's with the standard Slimline.


Yup, that's what he said.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I am gonna hate myself for asking this but....

is DirecTV shipping HDMI 1.2 or HDMI 1.3 cables with their HR20's??


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I am gonna hate myself for asking this but....
> 
> is DirecTV shipping HDMI 1.2 or HDMI 1.3 cables with their HR20's??


Neither.

Cables are issued to installers seperately. I don't know if they are 1.3, considering that the HR2x uses 1.1, I'd assume they are 1.2 at best.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I am gonna hate myself for asking this but....
> 
> is DirecTV shipping HDMI 1.2 or HDMI 1.3 cables with their HR20's??


1) They are not shipping HDMI cables any more, the installer is supposed to bring them
2) It does not matter. Even if the DVR generated signals utilising the capabilities of HDMI 1.3, which it does not and probably never will, all HDMI cables are capable of supporting HDMI 1.3. An "HDMI 1.3" cable is one that has been tested using the specific testing requirements of the HDMI 1.3 specification, cables not marked 1.3 compliant have just not been tested against the spec. And the spec has virtually nothing to do with the additional capabilities of HDMI 1.3. 
See this article at bluejeanscable http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/hdmi-spec-versions.htm?hdmiinfo


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

texasbrit said:


> 1) They are not shipping HDMI cables any more, the installer is supposed to bring them
> 2) It does not matter. Even if the DVR generated signals utilising the capabilities of HDMI 1.3, which it does not and probably never will, all HDMI cables are capable of supporting HDMI 1.3. An "HDMI 1.3" cable is one that has been tested using the specific testing requirements of the HDMI 1.3 specification, cables not marked 1.3 compliant have just not been tested against the spec.
> See this article at bluejeanscable http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/hdmi-spec-versions.htm?hdmiinfo


Thank You for the information! I'll check that article out


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> 1) They are not shipping HDMI cables any more, the installer is supposed to bring them


So is DirecTV now supplying different boxes for the installer base than the retail versions ? The installers used to just bring the same boxes that you could buy directly... In any event, the HR22 I got at Best Buy did come with an HDMI cable in the box.


----------



## gen2rx7 (Jan 30, 2008)

I installed a HR22 yesterday, I didn't realize it was an HR22 until the automated activation confirmed the model number. I did have trouble getting the dvr service to activate on the thing, also the Installation verification said the 101 even transponers failed. All were in the mid to high 90's. I had to re-test to get it to pass. That was the only two problems I had.

And I have another one on my truck.


----------



## UCLABru1ns (Sep 7, 2007)

dacin said:


> I know there has been sprinkles of the HR22 threads in addition to the main one (the "HR22 .. It's real" thread), but I have not spotted anyone that actually have a HR22 Receiver in their hands that was brought to him/her by an installer... until now.
> 
> I ordered a HD DVR receiver with DirecTV, and the installer came with a HR22-100. It is not "I called and the installation company assures me I would get a HR22"; I *physically* have the HR22-100 in my house and it was brought by an installer. I casually asked him when did this new shipment came in (I live in Southern California in case people didn't see my info to the left). He told me the shipment arrived last Wednesday. I know it is YMMV for when the HR22 spreads to your respective region, but at least we all know now that HR22 is finally trickling into the installation companies, NOT just retail companies such as Costco and Best Buy.
> 
> ...


Congrats on also getting the installer to bring you an HR22. I also live here in So Cal and they installed my HR22 this past Friday (Story here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138714 ). Did ConnecTelevision also do your install?


----------



## BrandonH (Aug 16, 2006)

I had an HR22 installed Saturday to replace my HR10-250. I did not ask for that model, actually the installer started out by trying to install what appeared to be a refurbished HR20, which was OK with me because I wouldn't have had to deal with getting an AM-21. Apparently that HR20 was bad and was not working properly so he went back out to the truck and came back in with a brand new HR22. I did have some trouble ordering an AM21 afterward though, I called and I told the CSR that I didn't think I should have to pay for the AM21 because my old HDTivo that this new DVR replaced had that feature and she told me sorry, it will be 50 dollars, so I said OK, go ahead and place the order. After being put on hold a couple of times, the lady comes back and says that they cannot get it ordered for me and to call back in a few days and it should be available for them to order it for me, something about my equipment not being updated yet in their system. I say thanks, but no thanks, I'll just order it off the website since I see that it is available there. So I place my order on the website and everything goes through fine. Then a couple hours later, I get a call from somebody else at DirecTV saying they had gotten a trouble ticket about my not being able to order the AM21 from the CSR, she tells me she has placed an order for one for me and it will be free of charge. I say great, but I already ordered it off the web, she says, "Oh, would you like me to cancel that order for you so you will get refunded for that"? I say sure go ahead and we hang up, so far I don't see my web order canceled and haven't gotten the refund on my card so I'll probably end up with two AM21, and will have to return one.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an HR2x installation scheduled for this coming Friday. Anyone heard of HR22's being delivered in Texas?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

BrandonH said:


> I had an HR22 installed Saturday to replace my HR10-250. I did not ask for that model, actually the installer started out by trying to install what appeared to be a refurbished HR20, which was OK with me because I wouldn't have had to deal with getting an AM-21. Apparently that HR20 was bad and was not working properly so he went back out to the truck and came back in with a brand new HR22.


Imagine that - a "checked out" refurbed unit that in fact does not work.  I have to wonder what the repeat fail rate is on these refurb units. And does DirecTV have a limit on how many times they allow a single box to be returned before giving up on the lemon?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Imagine that - a "checked out" refurbed unit that in fact does not work.  I have to wonder what the repeat fail rate is on these refurb units. And does DirecTV have a limit on how many times they allow a single box to be returned before giving up on the lemon?


Not sure, but if the installers are starting to go through the Installation Verification process, that could help weed out some of the the problem systems.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Neither.
> 
> Cables are issued to installers seperately. I don't know if they are 1.3, considering that the HR2x uses 1.1, I'd assume they are 1.2 at best.


Bob, every 20/21 that I have ever received has come with an HDMI cable. I have a bin full of the things. Got to the point where I started returning them with the bad DVR. The last HR I got was in April? or around that and came with an HDMI cable. Expect to get a ''replacement'' today or tomorrow and will let you know if it comes with one.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Neither.
> 
> Cables are issued to installers seperately. I don't know if they are 1.3, considering that the HR2x uses 1.1, I'd assume they are 1.2 at best.


Just had a thought. The great majority of the HRs that I have received have been from the Protection Plan. Perhaps that makes a difference, FedEx delivers them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Imagine that - a "checked out" refurbed unit that in fact does not work.  I have to wonder what the repeat fail rate is on these refurb units. And does DirecTV have a limit on how many times they allow a single box to be returned before giving up on the lemon?


VOS has assured me that a "Refurbishing" department actually exists. I believe him and have to now wonder exactly what they do in that department. They sure don't follow any protocols or I wouldn't have gotten all the "unrefurbished" "refurbished" HRs that I have received in the past almost two years. Front panels falling off. Won't power up (go ahead, explain that one to me). The power cord falls out (go ahead, explain that one to me). Sounds like a rattlesnake is living in it. Destroys an eSATA, then self-destructs. So many bad "refurbs" I have lost count.

Apparently they sub-contract out the refurbishing to another entity and have no idea what is going on.

Does D* have a limit? Don't know, but since the fall of 06 I have had at least 50 HRs in my hands and five of them worked. Do the math. I do put a tiny black dot on the units in indelible ink and have never seen one come back to me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure, but if the installers are starting to go through the Installation Verification process, that could help weed out some of the the problem systems.


What does Installation Verification mean?

Rich


----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 8, 2008)

JeffTex42 said:


> I have an HR2x installation scheduled for this coming Friday. Anyone heard of HR22's being delivered in Texas?


I had one installed on Friday.

Paul 
Allen, TX


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

the_scotsman said:


> I had one installed on Friday.
> 
> Paul
> Allen, TX


Great. Thanks for the info. I guess I'll find out if they've made it to SE Texas on Friday.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am in Texas and had a manager with Mastec promise me that he set 2 HR22's aside along with a SWM LNB, to install this morning between 8 and noon. No confirmation of HR22's yet, but I am hopeful. 

Original install was for Thursday and they were bringing a Slimline and HR21's. Talked with a manger and he agreed to install SWM LNB and HR22's. Had to reschedule for 9/8 to get this equipment. An installer called me at 7:45 am today and asked if I was getiing 2 dishes installed. Explained that the manager changed the order to add the SWM LNB and probably forgot to remove Slimline. He then said he doesn't install SWM LNB and had to call the manager.

Manager finally called back a couple hours later and said it was mistakenly assigned to a subcontractor. And that his goal was to try and get one of the Mastec installers to do it today. It's now 1 PM and no call from an installer yet. I am trying to be patient, since he did work with me to get the equipment I want. Hopefully they will come today with everything that was promised.


----------



## charlotte_sometimes (Aug 24, 2008)

In Plano, TX here, with 3 HR22's being installed as we speak with an SWM. We didn't ask for them or anything special. He said they got them in about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> had to call the manager.
> 
> Manager finally called back a couple hours later and said it was mistakenly assigned to a subcontractor.


So Mastec is a subcontractor and subcontracts stuff out too?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

tkrandall said:


> So Mastec is a subcontractor and subcontracts stuff out too?


That is correct. Since I started calling, I have talked to someone at Advanced technologies, Platinum communications and Mastec.

Since my last post, I have received a call from the manager telling me the installer is at the warehouse and loading his truck. He would be headed my way with 2 HR22's and a SWM LNB. That was almost 2 hours ago and the place he was coming from is about 45 minutes away. Hopefully he will show up soon, but since my install is only for 2 HD DVR's, I feel lucky to get approved for the SWM LNB, so I am trying to be patient. Normally you order needs to have 5 tuners or more to get it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

No HR22's yet and it's now after 5 PM. I called the Mastec manager back and he said, you haven't heard from the installer yet? He's not one of my installers, so I will call their manager and have them call you right back. That was almost an hour ago. So I don't know if there is a fourth installation company involved now or what. 

All I know is that I am starting to feel the way I did when I cancelled my D* order back in December of 2007 when they gave me the same run around. Wish E* had better HD coverage for the NHL CI, because I would be their customer right now.


----------



## katie-dtr (Sep 8, 2008)

I just heard the news about the HR22 from one of the tech rep's at directv. They will generously "give" me a free upgrade from my HR10-250, but I get what comes off the truck... whether it is a dusty HR20 from the back shelf or 21 or 22. One tech told me I could request what I wanted, but when scheduling the upgrade, turns out there is no such option. I was told by a directv supervisor, "It's free, you get whatever we give you.. no other company upgrades their hardware for free..." and basically called me unreasonable for wanting specify my free delivery. IMO> They won't be ranked number one in customer service much longer with that type of management phone response.

I was told to feel free to purchase it from BestBuy, the only store I've found so far carrying the HR22, but there is no free upgrade. BestBuy is backordered 1-2 weeks as of this moment per their website.

I also read about the new Tivo/directv deal for next summer/fall. The box will be cost maybe $600 and directv plans to charge an EXTRA monthly fee if you use the tivo box over whatever they currently will sell at that time. I'm hoping the price of a TenBox comes down quickly. 

kt


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

katie-dtr said:


> I just heard the news about the HR22 from one of the tech rep's at directv. They will generously "give" me a free upgrade from my HR10-250, but I get what comes off the truck... whether it is a dusty HR20 from the back shelf or 21 or 22. One tech told me I could request what I wanted, but when scheduling the upgrade, turns out there is no such option. I was told by a directv supervisor, "It's free, you get whatever we give you.. no other company upgrades their hardware for free..." and basically called me unreasonable for wanting specify my free delivery. IMO> They won't be ranked number one in customer service much longer with that type of management phone response.
> kt


I was told you can't request the equipment. I called Mastec, the company that does the installations and they said that D* can put it in the notes for the installer. And that they should read the notes and if they have the equipment you requested, they will bring it. So I called D* and they added the notes for me.

Then the day of my install, when my installer called, I asked about the HR22 and he said he had an HR21 and would have to call his supervisor. The supervisor said they had HR22's at the warehouse, but would have to reschedule the install.

The installer finally showed up today at 7:30 PM and he had the HR22's. So you probably can get one if you are persistant.


----------



## skylinkman (Aug 28, 2007)

i just upgraded my other standards now with 2 hr22's, they do have glitches, they r not perfect, but weve had them in ohio at my hsp, for a while now .
its a software glitch when connected with SWM ka/ku equip.
hopefully they will correct the issues.......very nice rcvrs though.:lol:


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Any HR22 sightings from directech in KY yet?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

skylinkman said:


> i just upgraded my other standards now with 2 hr22's, they do have glitches, they r not perfect, but weve had them in ohio at my hsp, for a while now .
> its a software glitch when connected with SWM ka/ku equip.
> hopefully they will correct the issues.......very nice rcvrs though.:lol:


I officially have 2 working HR22's set up and haven't found any glitches yet. Skylinkman, can you please elaborate on the known glitches? I haven't had much time to test them fully, since he finally finished the install at 11:45 PM last night.

Also, he did install the SWM LNB and it was the first one he installed with an HR22. He hooked up a bbc and could not get a signal, so I should him the SWM LNB documentation that "smiddy" posted. After he removed the BBC, it found a signal and all was well. My thanks to smiddy for that article!


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

HR22 just arrived to replace my HR20-100. My HR20 phoned home to D* reporting errors. D* called me and placed a service call. I don't think the techs did what D* wanted and just replaced my HR20 when I showed them all my recorded content with artifacts. They didn't even check my cabling, signal strength or the dish. But I did volunteer that the signal strength was 88 on the 99 band and 95+ on all other bands.


----------



## gelat (Oct 29, 2006)

I too received one, North Texas, on 2 Sep


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Neither.
> 
> Cables are issued to installers seperately. I don't know if they are 1.3, considering that the HR2x uses 1.1, I'd assume they are 1.2 at best.


Just got a replacement HR21-200 NC and it came without an HDMI cable. And that was from the PP. You were right...again.

Rich


----------



## Xstation (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone in the San Jose, CA area having DTV installed by Mountain Satellites getting a HR22??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Citivas said:


> So is DirecTV now supplying different boxes for the installer base than the retail versions ? The installers used to just bring the same boxes that you could buy directly... In any event, the HR22 I got at Best Buy did come with an HDMI cable in the box.


Yes, the receivers shipped to the HSPs are "NC" (no cable) models. It's right on the label. As of early spring of this year, DirecTV installers are supposed to be issued cables, and are supposed to use the cables best suited for a given install. This prevents a lot of cable waste (I've thrown out several hundred S-Video cables, for example) and shipping weight by not including a full (and redundant) set of cables in every box.

Retailers get non "NC" boxes that include cables.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

IIP said:


> Yes, the receivers shipped to the HSPs are "NC" (no cable) models. It's right on the label. As of early spring of this year, DirecTV installers are supposed to be issued cables, and are supposed to use the cables best suited for a given install. This prevents a lot of cable waste (I've thrown out several hundred S-Video cables, for example) and shipping weight by not including a full (and redundant) set of cables in every box.
> 
> Retailers get non "NC" boxes that include cables.


The problem I had last week in trying to replace my R10 was that the two boxes sent to me had no BBCs, cables I could live without but BBCs I had to have on this conversion. DTV failed twice on my order so I just went to BB and bought my HR22...and I made sure the BBCs were in the box before I left the store.


----------



## Marc1940 (Aug 10, 2008)

JeffTex42 said:


> I have an HR2x installation scheduled for this coming Friday. Anyone heard of HR22's being delivered in Texas?


Jeff,

Having a HR22NC installed as I type (Wed 9-17) It replaces an HR20 which was receiving only one tuner. What surprises me is all of the work they are doing on the dish. Now I have a good OTA antenna now that I will not need. BTW, in Georgetown, TX.

Edit..edit.. Bad diplexer! No new HR22. At least I got my dish trued up.


----------



## sonnylax (Sep 2, 2008)

Just got an HR22NC-100 installed here in North Atlanta by Mastec.


----------



## Castaa (Sep 4, 2008)

My DirecTV installer just brought in a HR22NC-100 DVR here in San Francisco today 09/23/08. :righton:


----------



## Pia-chan (Sep 3, 2008)

Castaa said:


> My DirecTV installer just brought in a HR22NC-100 DVR here in San Francisco today 09/23/08. :righton:


An HR22 'in the wild' in Cali...woohoo!

Did you just get a new box or was it also a new dish installation?

I'm 45 minutes south of you and am getting very close to doing the SD to HD upgrade. My problem is that the guy who owns the house I live in won't allow any new cabling to be run, which means I'll need to make use of the existing single RG59 cable running to my TV location. If the D* installer would bring an HR22 and SWM LNB dish so that I could have HD DVR service with two tuners I would be soooooo 

Wishful thinking, I know, but ya gotta dream...


----------



## swire (Dec 14, 2007)

thestaton said:


> Any HR22 sightings from directech in KY yet?


I just had 2 installed on 9/19. The truck had a huge stack of HR22s. Directv told me I would probably have an HR21 installed. I am glad they were wrong. This is near Lexington.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I just got one last night (when I say "night", I mean the installer showed up after 9:00 pm!, but I digress...). I haven't been spending nearly as much time on this forum as I used to... what's the deal with this model? Any new features or anything? I only had a few minutes to play with it last night after they were finished. It's replacing an HR10-250 HD-TiVo. Only down side of it for me is that I can no longer get my OTA channels, even on the HR20 that I have in the same room because I can't run it through the multiswitch. I only really ever used it as a backup, and I still have it in other rooms, but still, would have been nice.


----------



## Joekak (Jun 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of an online system manual for this receiver? I've been looking everywhere and none of DTV's resources seem to have them available online yet. I've found some in the building but pdf's are so nice ><


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

Miami, FL reporting. I'm at work and my wife read off the number as they are installing right now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Joekak said:


> Does anyone know of an online system manual for this receiver? I've been looking everywhere and none of DTV's resources seem to have them available online yet. I've found some in the building but pdf's are so nice ><


Check all the stickie threads here...

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=115

It works the same as ll HR2X's


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

FWIW, on a side note, all three of my receivers which were installed by a home theater store, came with hdmi cables inside the box, I was shocked after reading they did not. So are their retail boxes and company installed boxes?? 1 with, 1 without?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

todbnla said:


> FWIW, on a side note, all three of my receivers which were installed by a home theater store, came with hdmi cables inside the box, I was shocked after reading they did not. So are their retail boxes and company installed boxes?? 1 with, 1 without?


Yes.

It has been stated multiple times in many threads that they have two separate packages.

A retail box with pretty pictures and glossy print. Model number will be HR23-700.

Then their is the generic HSP box, no pictures, just plain brown cardboard. Model number will be HR23NC-700.

NC = No included Cables. (Other than power)

Refurbs will be yet a different box, an will have either RC or CR in the model number. RC/CR = Refurbished/reconditioned with card. Typically also has no cables (other than power).


----------



## apastuszak (Sep 26, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Yes.
> 
> It has been stated multiple times in many threads that they have two separate packages.
> 
> ...


Don't you mean HR-22 receivers.

By the way, Bensalem, PA (outside of Philadelphia). Got an HR-22 installed yesterday.

Andy


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

apastuszak said:


> Don't you mean HR-22 receivers.
> 
> By the way, Bensalem, PA (outside of Philadelphia). Got an HR-22 installed yesterday.
> 
> Andy


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

O.K. here's a story for you - I had a Tech show up today 09/26/2008 at 11AM EST - to tweak my dish. While he was here I asked him if he would/could upgrade my old HR20 with an HR22 - and more importantly did he have any on his truck...?

His response: "I have them on my truck but I am not authorized to replace older equipment with these new boxes, and of course you would have to pay for it anyway" -

I said: "I will write you a check right now put one in" He said: "I will have to call in and ask"

He went to his truck made a call came back and said "They (_*whoever they is,*_ said, if you want one you will have to order it direct from 1-800-Directv and they will place your order and ship you one, or else go to Best Buy and buy one direct"

He then went on to say that Best Buy had them in stock and the price was the same and I could get one today. He was right my local Best Buy had ten of them on the shelf - I bought one and it's sitting on my Dining room table waiting for me to install it tomorrow...

So that's the story and I'm sticking to it.... :lol: Bottom line it's $199 no matter how or where you get it from so why not buy direct from a local retailer.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

1999cobra said:


> O.K. here's a story for you - I had a Tech show up today 09/26/2008 at 11AM EST - to tweak my dish. While he was here I asked him if he would/could upgrade my old HR20 with an HR22 - and more importantly did he have any on his truck...?
> 
> His response: "I have them on my truck but I am not authorized to replace older equipment with these new boxes, and of course you would have to pay for it anyway" -
> 
> ...


It will still be a lease even if you get it from Best Buy.


----------



## apastuszak (Sep 26, 2008)

1999cobra said:


> So that's the story and I'm sticking to it.... :lol: Bottom line it's $199 no matter how or where you get it from so why not buy direct from a local retailer.


I wonder if I got mine for $99, because I was upgrading from SD service to HD service. Either way, call DirecTV and see what they say.

Funny thing is, when I told her that I was planning to get an HD Tivo in 2009, when they come out, she said

"Thank God they're releasing that thing. I'm really sick of all the calls complaining that we don't have a hi-def Tivo!"

Seems lack of hi-def Tivo was becoming a big customer service issue for them.

On 3 different calls I had mentioned casually that I would pay extra for an HD Tivo offering, and 3 different times I had someone from customer service call me back to convince me to go with the existing hi-def DVR. The last woman I told, "No Tivo, No Thanks!" and she said "Yeah, you and everybody else says that."

I think Comcast put a fire under their *ss, when they annouced a deal with Tivo.

Andy


----------



## NDSU_Bison (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe it's too soon to tell, but does this have the dreaded blank recording issue? DirecTV sent out a tech for that very issue and he mentioned that he has seen the the new models but he couldn't replace it.


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

I know it's a lease - thanks for enlightening me though... Now, about the CS point about complaints: I heard the very same thing when I called to make my appointment for dish tweaking and I mentioned the new Tivo agreement and the Woman basically said exactly what you reported. 

But she went one step further and stated that all the customer calls coupled with Cable's ability to cable card Tivo's drove D* back to the negotiation table to cut a deal - and I believe that story....100%


----------



## apastuszak (Sep 26, 2008)

1999cobra said:


> I know it's a lease - thanks for enlightening me though... Now, about the CS point about complaints: I heard the very same thing when I called to make my appointment for dish tweaking and I mentioned the new Tivo agreement and the Woman basically said exactly what you reported.
> 
> But she went one step further and stated that all the customer calls coupled with Cable's ability to cable card Tivo's drove D* back to the negotiation table to cut a deal - and I believe that story....100%


Tivo invented the technology. They have a head start on everyone else...

Andy


----------



## rhythim (Sep 26, 2008)

FWIW, I my installer brought a reman HR20-100 this past thursday. D* upgraded me for free, so I guess I can't complain, but if I'd been here instead of my wife, I'd have certainly asked WTH?

Middle TN area, btw.


----------



## tacob (Feb 3, 2006)

I just got my HR-22 Friday, and while its a nice reciever, I find it painfully slow navigating through the gui, anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes my HR22 is way slower than my standard receivers.


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

1999cobra said:


> O.K. here's a story for you - I had a Tech show up today 09/26/2008 at 11AM EST - to tweak my dish. While he was here I asked him if he would/could upgrade my old HR20 with an HR22 - and more importantly did he have any on his truck...?
> 
> His response: "I have them on my truck but I am not authorized to replace older equipment with these new boxes, and of course you would have to pay for it anyway" -
> 
> ...


I also had a Tech @ my home same day same time. He had a HR22 on his truck. It is now in my living room. Cost $00. He replaced my HR20 100 (for the second time in a week).    After reading these posts I feel very lucky.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

An unusual thing I've noticed is that the HR22 is much louder than the HR20. I have my new one in the same room as my HR20 (-100 IIRC) and it is significantly louder when I switch from the 20 to the 22. This unit replaced my HD-TiVo and I know there was a bit of a volume difference with that one as well, although I forget which was louder since we rarely used that over the past year or so. And it wasn't nearly as significant.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Deleted post...my bad i thought Jeff was talking about fan noise etc... not volume i should have read closer


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

So how much larger is the HDD, and has this become the standard DVR install yet?


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

TomCat said:


> So how much larger is the HDD, and has this become the standard DVR install yet?


HR22 has a 500 GB HD, and yes - I believe it is becoming the standard with installers now.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Yes.
> 
> It has been stated multiple times in many threads that they have two separate packages.
> 
> ...


I cant be the only one that missed this, along with RobertE's winky face to someone noticing the mistake..... How has this thread not devolved into finding out more info on the very mysterious HR23 yet???


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

My HR22 is actually faster than my HR20's while navigating through the channels ... There is NO HR23


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

1999cobra said:


> There is NO HR23


How can you be so sure of this? Because you do not have one?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> My HR22 is actually faster than my HR20's while navigating through the channels ... There is NO HR23


 Yes it appears the HR23-700 will come out and "soon" maybe be the term used for it. Since RobertE is an installer, maybe it wasn't his mistake to write it like that. Then again it may just have been a mistake :lol:


----------



## scamiran (Sep 21, 2008)

Just agreeing with the main post.

Just installed last week on Monday. 2 HR22-100's installed.

Quite happy.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Starchy77 said:


> I cant be the only one that missed this, along with RobertE's winky face to someone noticing the mistake..... How has this thread not devolved into finding out more info on the very mysterious HR23 yet???






1999cobra said:


> My HR22 is actually faster than my HR20's while navigating through the channels ... There is NO HR23


Care to place some $$$ on that? 



MIAMI1683 said:


> Yes it appears the HR23-700 will come out and "soon" maybe be the term used for it. Since RobertE is an installer, maybe it wasn't his mistake to write it like that. Then again it may just have been a mistake :lol:


I don't do mistakes. :grin: :lol:


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

So..... where's the HR23 first look? Coming soon I hope!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm getting HDTV! 
I'm wondering why there's a backlog though. My Install is Oct. 17th 
I'm assuming that I'm getting the HR-22 but stupid me didn't think to ask.


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

Will they even know?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Doom878 said:


> Will they even know?


probably not


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a replacement install scheduled for 10/8 to swap out my HR10-250. I have other HR20 and 21's in the house, using the slimline dish and a 16x ka/ku multiswitch. If I convinced the installer to give me an HR22 and a new SWMLine dish, would the multiswitch need to be replaced or will it work with the new dish and receiver?

Thanks!
Doc


----------



## katie-dtr (Sep 8, 2008)

after 3 week wait...... upgrade done at last!

HR22 in southern NH

note 1: 
i demurely asked the tech if he had a 22 for me, so he checked and had a mix of 21s and 22s on his truck... blink blink :sunsmile: 

note 2: 
they aren't very good about final confirmation for install. i was booked 3 weeks ago and since i only had the web site appointment note to go by, i called at 5pm because I was sort of insecure about "are they coming tomorrow???" they said an automated call would have happend from 7-9pm the night before, so i guess i should have waited 2 more hours after 3 weeks. i did get a call at 11:30 saying the tech was running late and would be here from 1-2pm which happened.

note 3:
found out AFTER the tech left that some how when he registered the new box and deactivated an old old one, none of the 3 boxes would record. took another 20 mins on the phone with support to get the boxes cleared and re-reactivated.

note 4: 
lost my HD antenna for local channels with the HR22. The tech said I'd have to run a separate cable, punch down thru attic and hook it direct to the tv and use the tv-input modes to access it. he did try to split a line direct to the tv but the splitter screwed up the reception. (prior installer had combined the wire from the HD antenna into the wires from the satellite in the attic, so only two wires came down from the attic, and a splitter on the back of the hr10 to the off air antenna on the box.) oh well. 

note 5: 
i may be crazy... but i swear the reception on the hr10, non-hd channels was better than what i'm getting now on the hr22 non-hd channels. oh well it's only been a while... ... 

note 6:
i swapped out an archiac non dvr box with the hr10 on an old portable tv just for the dvr ability. this requires an "rca to coax converter" since there isn't a cable plug on the back of the hr10. 

note 7:
caller ID at last!!! i missed it so when they installed that hr10....... 

i'm off to start stuffing my HR22 drive and figure out the net connection.

kt : balloons:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

HR22 in Santa Cruz right now... and pretty much ever state I can make time to get to in the future.

(Its in our motorhome)


----------



## katie-dtr (Sep 8, 2008)

in addition to my previous notes:

*24 hours after my upgrade hr10 to hr22*

- no wishlists ... no autoprogramming of wishlist selections??? :nono2:

- no bopping back and forth between tuner lines on live tv??? :eek2: 
(no, i don't mean "previous channel" selection. it supports that.)

- the menu is cooler and provides more info and some nice short cuts

- the "on demand" via internet
not much in there compared to what i was expecting... maybe given time...

kt with 100 hours HD space from hr22 :balloons:


----------



## jakelee (Oct 1, 2005)

When you order the DirecTV, tell the sales rep that you need HR22-100. If the local installation company has this received, you will get it. The installer told me that this is the receiver they have been bringing to the customers these days...

This is northern California...


----------



## tennsooner (Oct 1, 2008)

Called D* about a month ago regarding the swap and was told they would come Oct 15th and install it. I asked why it would be a month and she told me she could have me a rerurbished unit out in a couple of days or I could wait and and get a free HR22 . I didn't know what an HR22 was but said nevermind Oct. sounds good to me. They came today and installed it and so far I love it. Very fast and works great so far.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

katie-dtr said:


> note 5:
> i may be crazy... but i swear the reception on the hr10, non-hd channels was better than what i'm getting now on the hr22 non-hd channels. oh well it's only been a while... ...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RedhawkSP (Oct 6, 2008)

Got an HR22 yesterday in Baton Rouge and am very happy with it so far. Does anybody know if there is a way to hook it up to the internet with a wireless connection of some sort.

I got this receiver for free from Directv with my upgrade from SD to HD.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RedhawkSP said:


> Got an HR22 yesterday in Baton Rouge and am very happy with it so far. Does anybody know if there is a way to hook it up to the internet with a wireless connection of some sort.
> 
> I got this receiver for free from Directv with my upgrade from SD to HD.


Sure, just use a wireless ethernet bridge and connect it via a short ethernet jumper. I've got both my HR20 and HR21 connected that way. Well, to be completely clear, my HR20 is connected to an Apple Airport Extreme that I've got configured to extend my wireless network, but for this purpose its functionally equivalent to a bridge.


----------



## RedhawkSP (Oct 6, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Sure, just use a wireless ethernet bridge and connect it via a short ethernet jumper. I've got both my HR20 and HR21 connected that way. Well, to be completely clear, my HR20 is connected to an Apple Airport Extreme that I've got configured to extend my wireless network, but for this purpose its functionally equivalent to a bridge.


Do you have a brand to recommend. I just need the cheapest way to get this done effectively. Right now I have a Linksys Wireless G router.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

RedhawkSP said:


> Got an HR22 yesterday in Baton Rouge and am very happy with it so far. Does anybody know if there is a way to hook it up to the internet with a wireless connection of some sort.
> 
> I got this receiver for free from Directv with my upgrade from SD to HD.


I also received an HR22 from DirecTv as a free upgrade. I now have 4 HR20s and the HR22. I've "upgraded" a few times...


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

I got my HR 22 yesterday (finally, after three trips hy the installler). I, too, would like to get my OTA back. What is the AM-21 thing, and how is it hooked up? Do I have to get an antenna (I was using an old clip-on-the-dish thing) or does it work thru the wiring?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

My install is scheduled for Thursday 10/23 I'll report back what I get.


----------



## katie-dtr (Sep 8, 2008)

to conclude my "story" for web historical purposes.

i had problems with my upgrade to the hr22 (from an hr10). they sent me a replacement to the upgrade, an hr21Pro that was the predecessor to the 22. It has the same large 100hr HD capacity drive. i ended up with the same problem. (it was failing to record 2 HD channels at once) after many phone calls and issues with directv support that i wont rehash here.... 

a tech came and replaced a bad coupler in the attic and he also removed another multiplexer/splitter up there that was bringing in the off air antennas. no dish realignment necessary at this time.
the original upgrade installer had not gone into the attic.

the new box hr21-pro is working fine... except it is NOT tivo and now i truly appreciate why there is such a fervor about how great tivo is............. 

looking forward to next year when tivo returns quality firmware to directv.
kt


----------



## thouser (Oct 30, 2008)

katie-dtr, or anybody,
Can someone please explain the line in the previous post that says, "looking forward to next year when tivo returns quality firmware to directv."

What does this mean? Will Tivo service be available on the HR22 through a firmware update or am I looking at a completely new DVR for this?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

thouser said:


> katie-dtr, or anybody,
> Can someone please explain the line in the previous post that says, "looking forward to next year when tivo returns quality firmware to directv."
> 
> What does this mean? Will Tivo service be available on the HR22 through a firmware update or am I looking at a completely new DVR for this?


:welcome_s to the forum! No, the HR2x series will continue to use software developed by DIRECTV. What the other poster was referring to was a new deal that DIRECTV struck with TiVo to roll out new receivers "in the future" that will have TiVo software but will work with the MPEG4 content that DIRECTV delivers. Many speculate that the new TiVo DVR will come with a higher monthly fee than the DIRECTV DVR ...


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a HR22-100 as well. It tends to freeze up (get a picture but cannot do anything via remote or buttons on receiver) about once a day . My HR20, and 21 are rock solid. The 22 has been a flake so far. I'm hoping that some software update will magically fix it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

HR 22 has been out for quite awhile I think this thread has run it's course.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RobertSeattle said:


> I have a HR22-100 as well. It tends to freeze up (get a picture but cannot do anything via remote or buttons on receiver) about once a day . My HR20, and 21 are rock solid. The 22 has been a flake so far. I'm hoping that some software update will magically fix it.


do you have any splitters or ota diplexers in line as katie-dtr did?
this WILL cause these issues.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

+1 HERE in VA s.w. part near VA Tech

Had to remind installer to add BBC's did a basic swap from older R10 
but still on SD cath TV

What do I do w/ the R10, that now that its deactivated... ?


----------

